# 390kg at 94kg bodyweigt - another week closer to 425kg



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Bit high (lol)


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

Very impressive mate. The only down side is you make me feel really weak lol.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

keep er lit:cursing: strong as mutha fcuka you are my freind(respect) :thumbup1:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Awesome video! Congrats mate


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Cheers thank you very much


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

What is 425kg mate - world record?


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

Wicked strength, love those chrome plates too. Powerlifting is glamorous


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

Awesome pal!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

good fvcking sh!t.... *hangs my head in shame*... one day I might even get to hold your squat straps...


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

420kg is the British record, I want to get 425kg. I truly believe then my les will be strong enough for me to pull over 360kg. I think the weight will come up faster off the floor, method to my crazyness 

Powerlifting is glamorous pmsl, nice post


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

chris jenkins said:


> 420kg is the British record, I want to get 425kg. I truly believe then my les will be strong enough for me to pull over 360kg. I think the weight will come up faster off the floor, method to my crazyness
> 
> Powerlifting is glamorous pmsl, nice post


so total would be 425 + 360 + bench = 1000kg total?? That is seriously immense!!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Insane strength m8. Im like 100kg bodyweight atm, and couldn't squat anywhere near that :L.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

I have my work cut out for me and a long way to go before I get what I want on the squat. I honestly believe training without a belt and raw helps your numbers. I'm doing the same with my bench and deadlift so I'm hoping to see improvements in the worlds. 1000kg would be a nice total, what I'm concentrating on is the individual lifts themselves and getting the most out of them. I'm hoping to build stamina so that my deadlift is strong after squat heavy weight.


----------



## Rosedale6 (Jul 22, 2009)

Amazing power there mate. :rockon:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

big squatting as usual  keep it up!


----------



## South Champ Jnr (Mar 26, 2008)

scarily awesome!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thank you very much, hope for more so I can keep up with the jones's or should I say Frankls


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Fooking hell,amazing mate..amazing


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

[email protected] :lol:

Seriously great squat there pal ! cant wait to see the 425kg video !!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Unlucky Chris. A valiant effort all the same.

What did Del squat?

You better get on a diet mate cos there aint no room in the 100's 

M


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Good lifting mate, didn't go very deep though i noticed, and your leg spacing seemed unusually wide?


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

That's a scary number Chris! Inspirational.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Harry Sacks said:


> Good lifting mate, didn't go very deep though i noticed, and your leg spacing seemed unusually wide?


I take a unusually wide stance to get more out of my hips and glutes. It also stops my knees from coming over as I try to hit depth and its easyer to hit depth this way when you push the knees out and your ass back. My stability is also better, I cut the weight a lot as a few minutes before it I squated 385kg and this was my 4th attempt.

Cheers Martin mate, Del Squated 380kg. I'm lifting at 100kgs at the worlds or I will be sitting it out. I have already spoken to Vanessa and Brian regarding the Issue.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Awesome lifting Chris, fulfilling your potential bud.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Cheers bud, how are you? My lifts will go backwards if I cut weight. I feel I can give any 100kg lifter in the country a run on a good day. 100kgs or even heavyer if possibe, if not I will justhave to do the British next year at 100kg!!


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

chris jenkins said:


> I take a unusually wide stance to get more out of my hips and glutes. It also stops my knees from coming over as I try to hit depth and its easyer to hit depth this way when you push the knees out and your ass back. My stability is also better, I cut the weight a lot as a few minutes before it I squated 385kg and this was my 4th attempt.
> 
> Cheers Martin mate, Del Squated 380kg. I'm lifting at 100kgs at the worlds or I will be sitting it out. I have already spoken to Vanessa and Brian regarding the Issue.


Fair enough mate, was curious as to why the unusually wide spacing

:thumbup1:


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

We do a very narrow squat at the end of our workout on squat. I take my suit off and do it without a belt. Doing them this way helps me deadlift. Takes getting used to but a wide stance can give a lot of power if you are back o the glutes when you do it!!


----------



## lshannon41 (Jul 28, 2009)

Very nice. I read the title of the thread and though 390 total @ 94k I'm not far off that at 81. Then actually watched the vid and realised it was just 1 lift:lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

you powerful powerful man. im not jealous in the least!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Lol, cheers bro. I will be in 12 weeks touch wood


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

she said 95kg? nope sorry not good enough!

:laugh: nice work


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

chris jenkins said:


> Cheers Martin mate, Del Squated 380kg. I'm lifting at 100kgs at the worlds or I will be sitting it out. I have already spoken to Vanessa and Brian regarding the Issue.


Cool! Should be good - British top 3! I wonder if Del has the same intention?

I wish I could have got down to watch at the weekend looks like some good lifting all around.

M


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Sangsom said:


> she said 95kg? nope sorry not good enough!
> 
> :laugh: nice work


Yeah I heard that 2 (lol)

I think he does have the same intention, not sure if he will Martin mate. I felt I had a lot more energy without cutting weight so I wont cut for atleast another year. Pizza's are on me


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

martin brown said:


> Cool! Should be good - British top 3! I wonder if Del has the same intention?


I heard he was doing the GPC!? But dont quote me on that.

I think he does intend to lift at 100kg though mate, he weighed in at 98kg, and apparently didn't dehydrate much for weigh in. He looks very lean.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

The GPC worlds are in France, Del did both competitions last year. I will only be competing at one this year and trying to nail all my lifts on that day. The WPO belt is up for grabs, with Shawn Frankl coming over defending his belt should be a great contest.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

chris jenkins said:


> Yeah I heard that 2 (lol)
> 
> I think he does have the same intention, not sure if he will Martin mate. I felt I had a lot more energy without cutting weight so I wont cut for atleast another year. Pizza's are on me


This will probably be my last weight cut for a while too. It certainly makes everything alot more difficult. I may go chase the big dogs in the 125's lol

What went wrong on Sunday Jason?


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

The 125's will be good next year then  You can just put your name down for the 900 pound club if you put that weight on Martin.

I fancied your suit was tight Jason, you got tons of raw strength. I'm goingto havea look for your video and post it up now!!!


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

martin brown said:


> What went wrong on Sunday Jason?


I just felt awful mate, struggled with 220 in warm ups. Got sod all sleep the night before, kept waking up with hot sweats...

...found out today that I have contracted swine flu, been feeling like utter poo the past 2 days, so could have had something to do with that...at least I hope it was that and not just me being weak lol!



chris jenkins said:


> I fancied your suit was tight Jason, you got tons of raw strength. I'm goingto havea look for your video and post it up now!!!


I dont think it was the suit mate, I had the straps super lose on first attempt...then tightened them for 2nd. Although I see your point as when i broke depth I leant forward rather than staying upright. Stayed more upright on the 3rd attempt, but was an inch or so off depth.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Im going for 900lbs @ 100kg at the Worlds  Then I'll chase the big thousand lol

Jason - Are you sure the weight cut didn't have anything to do with it? Did you make all the weight back properly?


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

martin brown said:


> Jason - Are you sure the weight cut didn't have anything to do with it? Did you make all the weight back properly?


I rehydrated very well, was 89 before cut; 92 on the day.

However didn't catch up with my sleep, kept waking up ice cold but sweating...I assume it was the first stages of the flu. I'll sort it next time!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Outstanding


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

d4ead said:


> Outstanding


Cheers bro


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

The largest squat i have seen is Dave 'Bulldog' in Genesis gym he squatted 380kg and it was a sight to behold not sure how much he has done in competition though. Dave is a tank of a man!


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

westsider said:


> The largest squat i have seen is Dave 'Bulldog' in Genesis gym he squatted 380kg and it was a sight to behold not sure how much he has done in competition though. Dave is a tank of a man!


Off the top of my head i think Dave has done 467.5kg....could be wrong though.


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

467.5 ........ thats nearly half a tonne! insane weight!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

467.5kg is a scary amount of weight, hard to believe you have people weighing less than 16 stone lifting that amount


----------



## Lloyd JBC (Sep 8, 2009)

gd lifting mate! keep up the hard work! :thumb:


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Cheers Lloyd mate


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

chris jenkins said:


> 467.5kg is a scary amount of weight, hard to believe you have people weighing less than 16 stone lifting that amount


Chris the way you seem to be progressing it seems it wont be long till you will be lifting in that region. Well done mate!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

I hope so mate, with those kind of weights I think its confidence and it takes time to get used to handling that amount of weight. I notice a lot of people dont have trouble squating the weight but they have a tough time with balance and getting the weight off the rack.

Thank you


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Why was it a failed lift? Hell of a power to bodyweight ratio mate (bloody scary!!)

You'll get the 425 kg


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

It definitely is a case of mind over matter when it comes to shifting weight in the region you already are. mental strength pays as much part in it all as raw physical does.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

It failed on depth bro, I was happy enough to get it on my back. Having that extra weght on my back made deadlifting 300kg tonight feel light. I really believe that if you push your raw squat up your dedlift will follow if your putting te same effort in to both..

Thanks very much, if I'm disciplined and use my head I will get it. If I dont it will be my own fault  Have to push it harder in the gym, god knows what I will gt up to the rate our training is going.


----------

